# World Thyroid Register



## Carmen (Feb 8, 2011)

I thought this might be of interest, particularly for UK readers. (Please forgive if this has already been covered in the past, but I thought it was quite interesting).

In Nov. 2007, an English doctor (Dr Skinner) was charged with reckless prescribing, for prescribing thyroxine to some patientes with "normal" TSH results (under 5.0), but with hypo symtoms. He appeared before the General Medical Council and was in danger of being struck off.

"... Dr Skinner disagrees with the official definition of what is "normal." (In England normal TSH is <5.0) He believes that many patients, whose blood tests show up as in the normal range, in fact need thyroxine."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-506717/The-wake-pill--controversial-thyroid-supplement-help-tiredness.html

This doctor was allowed to continue practicing thanks to the testimony of patients, who said he had helped them get better. Doctor Skinner has now set up a World Thyroid Register "*to address the parlous situation of patients who are hypothyroid and have yet not been diagnosed and indeed patients who are being managed with an unacceptably low level of thyroid replacement". *

http://www.worldthyroidregister.com/default.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Carmen said:



> I thought this might be of interest, particularly for UK readers. (Please forgive if this has already been covered in the past, but I thought it was quite interesting).
> 
> In Nov. 2007, an English doctor (Dr Skinner) was charged with reckless prescribing, for prescribing thyroxine to some patientes with "normal" TSH results (under 5.0), but with hypo symtoms. He appeared before the General Medical Council and was in danger of being struck off.
> 
> ...


I have heard of this doctor and thank goodness someone is "listening!" Thank you Dr. Skinner for "progress!"

And thank you Carmen for posting this!


----------



## Carmen (Feb 8, 2011)

No problem. I thought it was interesting to see things from the doctor's perspective as well, in that they may want to help, but sometimes it means going against the establishment, and even jeopardising their career. I will be signing the register!


----------

